# Green Card Lottery



## anngel (Oct 21, 2009)

Having been lucky enough to get an interview at the US embassy for a Green Card - can anyone tell me if they let you know yes or no on the day?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

anngel said:


> Having been lucky enough to get an interview at the US embassy for a Green Card - can anyone tell me if they let you know yes or no on the day?


They'll tell you either: yes, no, they need more information from you, or they need more time to think about it.


----------

